# Cavs Season Opener - Cavs vs Mavs - 10.31.2007 8PM ET



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_









*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Dallas Mavericks*


















*Quicken Loans Arena*
Cleveland, OH
Wednesday, October 31, 2007
8:00 pm EST








*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Daniel Gibson







SG – Larry Hughes







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Mavs*:*







PG – Devin Harris







SG – Jason Terry







C – Desagna Diop







SF – Jerry Stackhouse







PF – Dirk Nowitzki​*
*NOTES:*

- *TOUGH* game for a season opener. Pavs signing with the team should give an extra boost of energy to the squad and the fans, so I look for a good start early in this one. 

- Lebron usually defends Dirk fairly well, so I think the challenge will be containing the penetration of Devin Harris and closing out on shooters like Jason Terry. 

- Howard is out for this game serving a 2-game suspension. The Mavs have such good depth it prob won't slow them down much.

- Lebron put up big numbers on the Mavs last year, look for more of the same: *35ppg 53% shooting*


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

this should be a run&gun affair, with BIG #'s being put up by D-town


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice game thread. 

I hope Boobie as a started still has that punch and kick that he had as a bench player. I'm happy he'll get extended burn.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We have to keep the faith through a tough early stretch. A lot like the Bulls traditionally eary tough schedule our schedule will become easier as the season progresses.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

One of Stackhouse or Terry is probably not going to start because they are both coming off the bench when Howard has served his suspension. I haven't found anything on who will replace him though, probably Hassell.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big Z looks weird as a baldy.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

god z is sucking balls again.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I like how Gibson looks early. He looks like he wants to fill the point guard role really bad. I liked his drive early.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cleveland isn't really looking good to start this game. How many easy shots have the Mavericks gotten?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're sagging off of Diop way too much. I know he's not much of an offensive threat, but he can still dunk the ball if we're not going to have someone on him near the rim.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wow guess diop is the new duncan


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

i love lebron james because of that pass


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I actually like that he's giving Damon a chance.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

ok hughes vs dirk whats he do pull up?? instead of drive good.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry HAS to take that past Dirk. PLEASE.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Non-shooting foul? I don't know how you could *not *consider that a shot attempt.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Diop is getting way too many easy baskets against you guys right now; that can't happen.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Non-shooting foul? I don't know how you could *not *consider that a shot attempt.


Agreed.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Uncharacteristically bad defense from the Cavs early. 

And wow, I really don't understand how Hughes can be so bad at shooting the basketball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Uggh we can't score the basketball early. Lebron included


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ouch. Lebron got kicked in the chest.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Brandon Bass is one of the few people I've ever seen with a body type similar to Lebron's.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Not a fan of Newble in the rotation ahead of Shannon Brown


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Newble? blech


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why is Lebron rushing all of his shots? He just looks out of it for some reason

Hopefully he picks it up in the 2nd qtr or we will get blown out


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

^^^ Wow, he's one ugly human being.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Once again, we see that we just can't score the ball effectively. Somehow, I don't think Newble is our answer.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Devin Brown is better than Larry Hughes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Devin Brown actually looks solid out there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ok, DJ on Harris? Um, no.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cleveland certainly does not look the defending Eastern Conference Champions.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're *SO *ineffective on offense.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You know what? Dan Gibson is a very, very good player.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie finding his game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Meh. Questionable officiating so far. But isn't it like that every year.

Nice to see us go on a little bit of a run. I'd like to see Lebron be a little more aggressive out of the break.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Meh. Questionable officiating so far. But isn't it like that every year.
> 
> Nice to see us go on a little bit of a run. I'd like to see Lebron be a little more aggressive out of the break.


Lebron needs to be way more aggressive. It opens up the offense for everyone else


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why was Gibson guarding Stackhouse? That's a horrible match-up.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

3 people ganged up on Lebron there. ugh


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z is a lot more valuable than people think.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ok, Gibson is still on Hughes. Brilliant matchups there by Mike Brown.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ out of rhythym. He needs an easy basket to get going


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ick... Lebron and Hughes shooting a combined 0%. 

I usually expect them to combine for about 25%.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn 3 on LBJ. So much for the superstar calls..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lots of questionable calls on LeBron; his 3rd foul. Come on refs!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Love the sarcastic cheer from the crowd.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The officials have called all the questionable calls to Dallas tonight.

I don't like complaining about officiating on the first night.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

JVG teaching Mike Brown how to coach. He's right.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well just started watching the game and I'm debating whether to stop watching already. WTF Lebron no points and 3 fouls?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Why didn't Larry Hughes pass the ball instead of drawing up a foul? I'm sure that pissed the Cavs fans off.

LeBron off to a bad start, unfortunately.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't know about letting Lebron play: you still have 2.5 quarters. Just try to keep it within reach and you can then let Lebron loose


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Has LeBron ever had a scoreless first half?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

d.harris looking very impressive


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

JuX said:


> Why didn't Larry Hughes pass the ball instead of drawing up a foul? I'm sure that pissed the Cavs fans off.
> 
> LeBron off to a bad start, unfortunately.


Actually I don't think it phased us at all.

One of his biggest reputations is never passing on the break. He just doesn't do it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh, just let us watch the game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hughes drives AND takes a hit. That's incredible.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Stackhouse is just killing us. How does he keep getting so open and matched up against Gibson?

Mavs are just in complete control of this game. We make a run and they just push the lead right back up.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Hughes drives AND takes a hit. That's incredible.


I thought he was injured for sure


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Stackhouse is just killing us. How does he keep getting so open and matched up against Gibson?
> 
> Mavs are just in complete control of this game. We make a run and they just push the lead right back up.


Just watching, the difference in offensive execution between the two teams is night and day. To put it simply, we sit there and stand around, even when Lebron's not in the game. I like the new offensive system.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z looks great in this game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I guess the answer is no, Lebron's never been held scoreless in the first half. Well he has now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Z is doing quite well on the boards, especially on the offensive boards.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

God I wanted to smack Hughes when he started to do that stupid pull up jumper. I just can't live with another year of this. It's such stupid basketball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

9 turnovers for Cleveland right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hahahaha, Hughes makes his first jump shot after the clock expired.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How is it possible we are so awful on offense.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is ugly


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF is Hughes doing?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy crap.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Van Gundy was right. You sit Lebron an entire qtr like this the game is pretty much over. 

Boos raining down already


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Too bad Hughes isn't hurt: at least then I could stand up for him


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We literally look like a high school basketball team. That can't shoot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> God I wanted to smack Hughes when he started to do that stupid pull up jumper. I just can't live with another year of this. It's such stupid basketball.


Three years in a row with this garbage. 

Games like this make you want to blow up the roster


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> We literally look like a high school basketball team. That can't shoot.


At least high school players typically don't get jumpshots blocked: can't say that about Larry Hughes


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

what the **** is wrong with our team lol. God forbid we ever lose lebron, and god forbid he ever takes control and starts scoring!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The simple fact of the matter is that Larry Hughes' brain was never injured.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm hoping Hughes gets hurt in the second half so that he's out the rest of the year. I know I'm awful for saying it but I'd rather Sasha start at the SG spot with Boobie


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I've seen enough of Hughes myself as well. He just doesn't fit the makeup of our team. 

Slowing the pace of the game to a CRAWL like Mike Brown wants kills his open court game and makes him pretty much useless. It also makes the game about 100x times harder for Lebron who thrives in the open floor. 

We're like the only team in the league who would take the BEST open court player in the league and force him to play a half-court, slow it down style.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I've seen enough of Hughes myself as well. He just doesn't fit the makeup of our team.
> 
> Slowing the pace of the game to a CRAWL like Mike Brown wants kills his open court game and makes him pretty much useless. It also makes the game about 100x times harder for Lebron who thrives in the open floor.
> 
> We're like the only team in the league who would take the BEST open court player in the league and force him to play a half-court, slow it down style.


dead on: great post


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think it's time to pull of a Larry Hughes/Steve Nash heist. 

Do it Ferry!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How is this any different from the Finals? Harris is crushing us just like Parker did.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Of course Mike Brown talks about our defense. Wake up.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol hughes scored holy smokes


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Can we hire Jeff Van Gundy. I keep agreeing with everything he says


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

how many times is z's slow ****ing grandfather clock *** gonna get stripped?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

whys lebron sucking so bad?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That looks like an obvious foul to me..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's a clean block: bad call


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Late call, but it looks like LeBron will get his first points of the game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> how many times is z's slow ****ing grandfather clock *** gonna get stripped?


Z's the only player having a halfway decent game for us


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jesus Christ Gooden.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF is Gooden doing? He sucks both on offense and defense. Go small with Lebron at the PF guarding dirk


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It's a comedy of errors.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> WTF is Gooden doing? He sucks both on offense and defense. Go small with Lebron at the PF guarding dirk


lol Van Gundy just said the same thing


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron needs to make quicker decisions with the ball. He keeps waiting for double teams

Ughh Hughes your WIDE OPEN for a reason


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

All roads lead to..... 10%?????


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol god when lebron scores our offense will open up though . ttake hughes out !


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We need a freaking PG bad


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Larry Hughes sucks.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How is Gibson end up guarding Stackhouse?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Right now, I would rather have Mike Bibby running our offense than Larry Hughes. Right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gooden REALLY looks bad. He looked bad in preseason also. 

It's like without another guy competing with him for minutes he doesn't bring the effort.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron hits his first field goal of the night mid-way through the third quarter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

There you go LBJ get to the rack

Get this under 10 before the 3nd of the qtr


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

There we go Lebron just forget the ****ing picks and go


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

larry hughes cant even make a layup


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes and Gooden really suck


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why is Larry Hughes still on the floor? Bench his ***. He is doing terrible for you guys.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> larry hughes cant even make a layup


What else is new.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Why is Larry Hughes still on the floor? Bench his ***. He is doing terrible for you guys.


Mike Brown loves him for his defense. 

He is actually doing well on D, but on offense he is just AWFUL


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You can't stress the importance of having players who can shoot the basketball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I didn't think it was possible, but our offensive system actually looks worse.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Larry Hughes has turned into Eric Snow


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't think this is how the Europeans play.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

There we go Gooden: get those boards


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Yes Damon Jones!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

is djones like our leading scorer with 2 3's lmao


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol u never know i remember we were down by like 21 against phoenix in 05 and we came back and won it


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

If he's not stuck on someone like Harris or Parker, Damon's defensive problems can be masked (put him on their slowest backcourt player). But god, we need his shooting so bad. We need SOMEONE who can make a shot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If we can get this lead back under 10 to end the qtr we could at least put some pressure on the Mavs


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol i wish we had j kapan. still


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

watch the mavs hit a 3 out of the timeout though and just kill our hopes


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Those were WIDE open looks: in theory any decent NBA guard should be able to make those but when you have Hughes in your backcourt anything looks great


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

whatd i tell ya


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

ESPN's telecast is terrible: they show more graphics then they do the game half the time


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

holy **** donyell marshall the 105 year old mummy hit a shot


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

why the **** didn't he pass??? what a ****ing retard. god thats a ****ing 5 POINT SWING!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hmm that looked like a charge


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Devin Brown doesn't look good either


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lmao djones start him at the 2 guard


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice play by Jones there


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

open court foul


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We look so much better without Larry Hughes in there


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

get it to 10!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

well there goes our hopes


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

WTF was that LOL it counts!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Christ. ALL of their guys can shoot. 

It's the stupid obsession with defense that gets people delusional and into thinking that Hughes was a better option than Ray Allen.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God dammit that ****ing 3 was a killer


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

yep this game sucks


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

im sure if we had ray allen we'd be winning 60 games a year . unless he would suck at shooting because every good shooter sucks when they come to clev


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mavs toying with us. We make a comeback they just roll out Harris/Terry/Dirk/Stack and start raining jumpers.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why the **** won't Brown go small? Put Lebron on Dirk and see what happens


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What a terrible, terrible call.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Give me a break: that was no offensive foul there.

God this ESPN telecast sucks: show the ****in replay


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The one thing I will never miss is NBA officiating. Not that we would have had a chance in this game anyway.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I seriously can't believe this broadcast: we missed the play on the FT because of that stupid graph


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Watch the Mavs on defense. They are sending 3 people at Lebron daring the rest of our scrubs to make open shots. 

Sad.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> I seriously can't believe this broadcast: we missed the play on the FT because of that stupid graph


ESPN sets a very low standard for all things sports.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why the hell is hughes coming back in?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

hughes blocked again lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

My ****ing God: ;klasjdfjsdaf askjdf;sajfkds k Hughes ****ing blows chunks


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

We should imitate Bill Simmons and start a weekly "Cavs fan, are you worried yet?" segment.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It's almost funny how bad things happen every time Larry touches the ball. I would take just about anything for him in a trade at this point.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

terry would rock on the cavs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mike Brown is a ****ing moron: why the hell do you take out Jones and keep in Hughes


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL the Mavs defenders are running to spots on the floor before OUR players do. Our plays are that predictable. 

Sad.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron should be ashamed of his performance tonight. He was completely passive.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

At least when we get smacked down, Lebron usually plays well. When he plays like this AND we get smacked down, it's just brutal to watch.

I remember the days when Lebron had like 3 bad games for an entire season ('05-06..)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bring in Nichols: it's garbage time


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol Newble in the game: got to love it


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I honestly wouldn't shed a tear if Mike Brown were fired at this point. How long is it going to take him to implement an offensive system with movement? How long do we give him? 5 years?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LOL at ****ing ESPN: trying to make it out like Hughes had a good game with 7 steals and then they see his FG% and shutup real quick


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is Snow gonna help us score more than 61?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I honestly wouldn't shed a tear if Mike Brown were fired at this point. How long is it going to take him to implement an offensive system with movement? How long do we give him? 5 years?


He clearly needs help on offense. With his pride though, I don't see us bringing in a top flight assistant anytime soon.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Clear path foul

Lebron needs to get his confidence here late in the game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah these officials were just downright terrible tonight. Blowout or not, they should be better than that.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Our problems as a basketball extend so far beyond not having AV that it's not even funny.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What do you think we could get for Gooden and Hughes?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Our problems as a basketball extend so far beyond not having AV that it's not even funny.


Clearly. 

LBJ looks like he turned his ankle


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> What do you think we could get for Gooden and Hughes?


Even if it was nothing more than a draft pick and expirings, it might be worth it. 

Re-sign AV and start him with Pavs @ SG and rebuild the bench this offseason.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Hughes and Marshall should never be on the floor for more than 12 minutes each. When they pass the 12 minute mark in playing time, a buzzer should go off and they should be automatically sent to the bench for the rest of the game..

Weak effort. You should NOT look like a tired team in game 1 !!!!!!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Even if it was nothing more than a draft pick and expirings, it might be worth it.
> 
> Re-sign AV and start him with Pavs @ SG and rebuild the bench this offseason.


I really think I would do that. Maybe try to get ahold of another solid big man on the cheap and do what we can this year. 

I've been a supporter of Drew because of his offensive ability, but it's clear that AV has always made our team better. Now that Drew has looked like **** all through the preseason (and for a while now), I don't think I can defend him anymore. 

Blech, I just do not feel good about our team right now. We didn't even have any signs of hope tonight at all. Frankly we look like a lottery team right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

LOYALTY said:


> Hughes and Marshall should never be on the floor for more than 12 minutes each. When they pass the 12 minute mark in playing time, a buzzer should go off and they should be automatically sent to the bench for the rest of the game..
> 
> Weak effort. You should NOT look like a tired team in game 1 !!!!!!!


Yeah, why do our guys look *tired*?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How does Lebron only get up 11 shots?? Is he trying to make a statement about the state of the team going half-assed??

If we go down and he shoots like 2-20 that's fine. But only getting 11 shots is a joke


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Yeah, why do our guys look *tired*?


China?

Lebron playing ridiculous minutes + team USA + Finals finally catching up?: it doesn't look good this year


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> How does Lebron only get up 11 shots?? Is he trying to make a statement about the state of the team going half-assed??
> 
> If we go down and he shoots like 2-20 that's fine. But only getting 11 shots is a joke


Like I said: he played like he was tired


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It really is the EXACT same team as last year, haha.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> China?
> 
> Lebron playing ridiculous minutes + team USA + Finals finally catching up?: it doesn't look good this year


Dude is what, 22? Unless he was doing all that and smoking 3 packs of cigarettes a day, I don't get it


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

MikeDC said:


> Dude is what, 22? Unless he was doing all that and smoking 3 packs of cigarettes a day, I don't get it


I'm not him but as any of the Cavs posters will tell you he looked tired the beginning of last year as well: he didn't play like an MVP till the second half of the year


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm not exactly a Cavs fan but would any of you guys think it would be a bad idea to blow the team up and start fresh again? Lebron is only 22, the team could try the rebuilding game a good 3 times before he's past his prime. They made it to the finals, but its very clear that they're not a championship caliber team. They can keep getting there winning against the weak east, but its no good unless they can truly compete with teams like the Mavs, Spurs and Suns. The offense that this team plays is abysmal. I've watched a single player playing one on five with the Mavs and scoring with more ease than the Cavs did with 5 guys in this game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> I'm not exactly a Cavs fan but would any of you guys think it would be a bad idea to blow the team up and start fresh again? Lebron is only 22, the team could try the rebuilding game a good 3 times before he's past his prime. They made it to the finals, but its very clear that they're not a championship caliber team. They can keep getting there winning against the weak east, but its no good unless they can truly compete with teams like the Mavs, Spurs and Suns. The offense that this team plays is abysmal. I've watched a single player playing one on five with the Mavs and scoring with more ease than the Cavs did with 5 guys in this game.


We have a ton of contracts that expire in 2 years so big trade bait starting this next offseason. If you're wondering why Ferry is being a tightwad I think you have the reason there: he needs we need more talent and next year we'll have all our draft picks plus tons of expiring contracts to bring in more talent


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> I'm not exactly a Cavs fan but would any of you guys think it would be a bad idea to blow the team up and start fresh again? Lebron is only 22, the team could try the rebuilding game a good 3 times before he's past his prime. They made it to the finals, but its very clear that they're not a championship caliber team. They can keep getting there winning against the weak east, but its no good unless they can truly compete with teams like the Mavs, Spurs and Suns. The offense that this team plays is abysmal. I've watched a single player playing one on five with the Mavs and scoring with more ease than the Cavs did with 5 guys in this game.


Lebron wouldn't tolerate the rebuilding stuff. 

Clearly changes need to be made though


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

It's obvious that Miami is going to sign LeBron when he becomes a Free Agent. Wade and him are probably already talking about how much polish they're going to need to keep all the rings they're going to win clean.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Vivaldi said:


> It's obvious that Miami is going to sign LeBron when he becomes a Free Agent. Wade and him are probably already talking about how much polish they're going to need to keep all the rings they're going to win clean.


That's the impression I got from this game, too.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

On second thought, Lebron actually looked depressed this game more then tired.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> On second thought, Lebron actually looked depressed this game more then tired.


He did look depressed. He looked depressed the entire preseason for the most part as well. 

I think he's tired of Mike Brown and playing with guys like Hughes & Gooden.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> He did look depressed. He looked depressed the entire preseason for the most part as well.
> 
> I think he's tired of Mike Brown and playing with guys like Hughes & Gooden.


I guess going from playing next to Kidd to having to deal with Hughes will do that to you


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

All I have to say is - Thank god the Browns are playing well on Sundays


----------

